# Looking for a comfortable & reasonably priced hotel



## AlexP (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!

I am looking for a comfortable & budget hotel conveniently located in Dubai. I have just moved down here from Sydney and my brother is visiting Dubai soon, therefore I really want to make sure he enjoys his time here. I am not exactly looking at 5-star hotels but something in terms of studio apparments or similar.

I would really appreciate your opinion and suggestions on this and looking forward to hear from you guys. 

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

short term rental in Dubai 

Dubizzle Dubai | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Dubai, UAE


----------



## AlexP (Jul 29, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Damian8 for that information


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

you can also look into hotel/apartments. They are decent for a short stay and they even come with a small kitchenette if you/ he wanted to cook. They can be a little tricky though...some hotel/apartments don't rent out under one month. So if he is only going to be here a short while, maybe not the best plan. However, if he is, than that might be just what you might be looking for. I just looked at one and it lists: 
1 bedroom - Master bedroom with king size bed with en-suite bathroom


All utilities and bills included (water, electricity, satellite TV channels)
Free Wi-Fi Internet
Free local calls only.
Free weekly housekeeping
Free linen and towel changed
Dining area and comfortable sitting area.
Flat screen TV with cable channels and DVD player.
All appliances (i.e. cooker, fridge freezer, microwave, and washing machine), cooking vessels, crockery provided. 
also shared facilities including swimming pools, children’s play areas and landscaped gardens
Centralized air-conditioning
Car parking space

Maybe?


----------



## irishman66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> you can also look into hotel/apartments. They are decent for a short stay and they even come with a small kitchenette if you/ he wanted to cook. They can be a little tricky though...some hotel/apartments don't rent out under one month. So if he is only going to be here a short while, maybe not the best plan. However, if he is, than that might be just what you might be looking for. I just looked at one and it lists:
> 1 bedroom - Master bedroom with king size bed with en-suite bathroom
> 
> All utilities and bills included (water, electricity, satellite TV channels)
> ...


Hi, 
Where did you see that apartment bounty hunter is it in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

irishman66 said:


> Hi,
> Where did you see that apartment bounty hunter is it in Abu Dhabi?


Sent you a PM!


----------



## ocbarney (Jul 31, 2012)

Would you be willing to send that info over to me as well, Bounty Hunter? I will be moving to Abu Dhabi for 3-6 months in September and am looking for a hotel apartment for at least the first month until I might find a share. I would appreciate any information!


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sent you a PM!


Would appreciate a PM of the same info also. Am looking to move to Abu Dhabi soon, and till I find my own place to rent, it will be hotel apartments. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

posted again by accident...


----------



## AlexP (Jul 29, 2012)

That looks really good!! Exactly what i am looking at. Which hotel appartment is it though?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

AlexP said:


> That looks really good!! Exactly what i am looking at. Which hotel appartment is it though?


Eh, you are going to have to search Dubizzle.com for that. You wouldn't want me to do all the work for you would you?!?! Kinda feel like you are being a buit "lazy" not to do it yourself??

Just calling it like I see it. I found loads of things on the internet about Dubai, Abu Dhabi and the UAE. I'm sure if you gave up a few precious minutes of your day, you could find loads too!

After all, aren't you the one who posted the original message?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Eh, you are going to have to search Dubizzle.com for that. You wouldn't want me to do all the work for you would you?!?! Kinda feel like you are being a buit "lazy" not to do it yourself??
> 
> Just calling it like I see it. I found loads of things on the internet about Dubai, Abu Dhabi and the UAE. I'm sure if you gave up a few precious minutes of your day, you could find loads too!
> 
> After all, aren't you the one who posted the original message?


----------



## mcnichols30030 (Aug 23, 2012)

ocbarney said:


> Would you be willing to send that info over to me as well, Bounty Hunter? I will be moving to Abu Dhabi for 3-6 months in September and am looking for a hotel apartment for at least the first month until I might find a share. I would appreciate any information!


I located an Apartment Hotel in Abu Dhabi (through Kayak dot com) and stayed at the Vision Hotel Apartment. The room was upgraded from the standard room at no cost, had a separate living room, kitchen, bedroom, included internet, refrigerator, microwave, washer. Pool on the roof and gym is small, but very satisfied with the room.

Like many areas of Abu Dhabi, there is construction outside, and there can be lots of traffic (but not noticeable from the upper floors). But it was relatively inexpensive, room was clean, service good, and plenty of inexpensive places to eat as well as grocery stores nearby. 

Mike


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

mcnichols30030 said:


> I located an Apartment Hotel in Abu Dhabi (through Kayak dot com) and stayed at the Vision Hotel Apartment. The room was upgraded from the standard room at no cost, had a separate living room, kitchen, bedroom, included internet, refrigerator, microwave, washer. Pool on the roof and gym is small, but very satisfied with the room.
> 
> Like many areas of Abu Dhabi, there is construction outside, and there can be lots of traffic (but not noticeable from the upper floors). But it was relatively inexpensive, room was clean, service good, and plenty of inexpensive places to eat as well as grocery stores nearby.
> 
> Mike


Mıke,

Are you there now? Send me an email so we can chat. İ have plenty questions...



Tony


----------



## egs (Jun 11, 2011)

AlexP said:


> That looks really good!! Exactly what i am looking at. Which hotel appartment is it though?


 Hey Alex are you in AD? Get in touch if so - good to meet a fellow Aussie when i get there in October.


----------

